# Porkbutt Virus Thoughts



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2020)

Just picked up a 9.33lb porkbutt for $9.24, last one out on the shelf. Was thinking of smoking it tomorrow but now wondering if I should freeze it first due to all the coronavirus at the meat packing plants. Wondering if freezing kills the virus, wondering if smoking to a IT of 203º kills the virus. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 30, 2020)

I think you need to mail it to me Ray. I will smoke it and let you know how it turns out


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I think you need to mail it to me Ray. I will smoke it and let you know how it turns out



It'd cost more to send it to you than I paid for it John! I'm going to inject it with Dr Pepper, throw caution to the wind and fire up my stick burner, maybe Saturday. What's the worst that could happen? Oh, that's right, death! RAY


----------



## ozzz (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't think freezing kills viruses. I would leave it in the fridge  and smoke it tomorrow. I would wash  my hands after handling the outside of the packaging. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2020)

ozzz said:


> I don't think freezing kills viruses. I would leave it in the fridge  and smoke it tomorrow. I would wash  my hands after handling the outside of the packaging. Just my 2 cents.




I sprayed the package with disinfectant, then washed my hands. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2020)

There is no definitive answer but prior similar virsuses like SARS have been shown to be killed by relatively low heat for short times. I think 140F for  just a few minutes. Considering the virus would be on the surface of solid cuts that surface exposure should kill it fast. Relative to freezing many viruses can survive long term frozen.  More reading https://www.consumerreports.org/foo...questions-about-the-food-you-eat-food-safety/


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> There is no definitive answer but prior similar virsuses like SARS have been shown to be killed by relatively low heat for short times. I think 140F for  just a few minutes. Considering the virus would be on the surface of solid cuts that surface exposure should kill it fast. Relative to freezing many viruses can survive long term frozen.  More reading https://www.consumerreports.org/foo...questions-about-the-food-you-eat-food-safety/




That was a great informative read, thanks 

 jcam222
. I run my stick burner around 275º and it looks to me after reading that any cooties would be dead within 4-5 minutes after going on the grill, I'm not going to freeze it. Thanx again! RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 30, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> It'd cost more to send it to you than I paid for it John! I'm going to inject it with Dr Pepper, throw caution to the wind and fire up my stick burner, maybe Saturday. What's the worst that could happen? Oh, that's right, death! RAY



Have you ever done the Cherry Dr. Pepper injection? I have done it several times and it comes out good and moist every time. It has a little sweeter flavor profile to it. Its actually been a long time since I have done that glad you mentioned it!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 30, 2020)

cooking kills viruses.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2020)

Now you all have me worried. I just this morning picked up a boneless butt at GFS with the intention of using it for sweet Italian fresh sausage.






I have a bone-in in the freezer that I've had for a couple of months I was wanting to cook for P.P. Now I'm wondering if I should use the one I just bought for the P.P. and use the one in the freezer for the sausage. I would have to freeze the one I just bought anyway because I don't see any "smoking weather" in the near future...
It doesn't say Smithfield or anything on the label, which GFS also sells.
Dam I hate this whole mess!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2020)

I wonder how viruses feel about Sodium Nitrite?


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Have you ever done the Cherry Dr. Pepper injection? I have done it several times and it comes out good and moist every time. It has a little sweeter flavor profile to it. Its actually been a long time since I have done that glad you mentioned it!




Ah geez John, I got a bottle of regular Dr Pepper this morning when I picked up the butt, running to the 7-11 isn't quite as convenient as it used to be, hazmat mask and all. I've already got the SQ36 all set up with the water pan and firebox loaded with some splits. I even split more splits for the smoke tomorrow, 90º here at 9:30, already jumped into the pool with Bob. I've been using Chef Jimmy's finishing sauce on my last couple of butts, really like what that does at the end, now I wonder if soda pop would alter the flavor.  I'll just have to think more thoughts, I'm staying home tho.




smokeymose said:


> Now you all have me worried. I just this morning picked up a boneless butt at GFS with the intention of using it for sweet Italian fresh sausage. I have a bone-in in the freezer that I've had for a couple of months I was wanting to cook for P.P. Now I'm wondering if I should use the one I just bought for the P.P. and use the one in the freezer for the sausage. I would have to freeze the one I just bought anyway because I don't see any "smoking weather" in the near future... It doesn't say Smithfield or anything on the label, which GFS also sells. Dam I hate this whole mess!




No kidding Mose, what a PIA! It's not bad enough we're all prisoners in our own homes without concerns over contracting this crap from what we eat. Cure #1 kills all the botulism cooties, probably can't hurt. Hell, if you're going to smoke it up to 150º + most likely kill everything anyway. WTF, go for it, I am! RAY


----------



## Joatman (Apr 30, 2020)

Don’t inject it with Lysol!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2020)

Joatman said:


> Don’t inject it with Lysol!




Why not? If I did that they could shine a ultraviolet light on my chest to see if I've got it! I'll tell you this, I'm gonna inject it with something because I'm thinking about doing no spritzing. Popping open the CC door is a heat killer on a offset, doing it just adds a ton of time to the cook. Now I'm sort of thinking injecting and Chef Jimmy's finishing sauce when I pull might be a perfect trade-off for no spritzing. Ain't like I won't eat it if things don't work as I plan, I'll make enchiladas! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Apr 30, 2020)

I read a scientific paper on this.  158 F for 5 minutes or more will kill it easily.  refrigeration wont.  Freezing was not studied, but H1N1 can survive in the freezer for 1 month and this is also a corona virus.

these would be on the surface too.  so i dont think there is risk of eating it and getting sick.  dont snort the packed juices and wash your hands.  should be good to go.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2020)

Joatman said:


> Don’t inject it with Lysol!


You can still get Lysol?


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Ah geez John, I got a bottle of regular Dr Pepper this morning when I picked up the butt, running to the 7-11 isn't quite as convenient as it used to be, hazmat mask and all. I've already got the SQ36 all set up with the water pan and firebox loaded with some splits. I even split more splits for the smoke tomorrow, 90º here at 9:30, already jumped into the pool with Bob. I've been using Chef Jimmy's finishing sauce on my last couple of butts, really like what that does at the end, now I wonder if soda pop would alter the flavor.  I'll just have to think more thoughts, I'm staying home tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm just going with my original plan, Ray. I survived the 70's, worked my butt off for 50 yrs while trying to kill myself with smoke, drink, motorcycles and questionable women yet I still breathe. I won't spend my retirement in fear....
I make sausage in a very sanitary manner anyway. If there are any cooties in those links they'll get a big surprise when they hit the frying pan ;-)


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2020)

sandyut said:


> dont snort the packed juices and wash your hands.  should be good to go.




Did enough snortin' when I was a kid Sandy. I'm a old man now, can't do that crap forever. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 30, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Ah geez John, I got a bottle of regular Dr Pepper this morning



I have used regular Dr. Pepper too and it works just as well. Give it a shot. And Chef JJ's sauces are outstanding. I really like the honey Dijon bbq sauce. The NC vinegar is solid too.


----------

